# Salt Fork-10/8/16



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished the lake this Saturday from 12PM-6PM. The wind was brutal. Surface water temp-69 degrees. The lake looked good after the turn over. I was fishing for Crappie in the smaller ski zone. We were fishing in 14-16' of water. With the wind it was extremely difficult to tell if you had a bite. We used slipper boppers with bass minnows. We were fishing at or near bottom at each spot. With that being said it was a constant bite all day. We kept 16 fish with none smaller then 10". The biggest one was 13 1/2". I will post a few pictures.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report BABS. It's good to hear the lake has settled down a bit after the turnover. It's also good to see you caught some keepers. When I was there a month or so ago I could have caught Crappie all day long it seemed but none were over that 9" mark. They were all in the 8-1/2" to just a tad less than 9" range.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah. I probably caught 20-25 Crappie in the 8-9" range. I released all those fish to live another day.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

we fished Salt fork tonight ended up with 7 keeper eye's between the 2 of us 17" to 20" did catch some smaller eyes 1 small largemouth and 1 muskie around 40"


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BABs that's a nice bunch of fall slabs buddie ! keep after them hope you get into some of the bonus perch Saltfork has to offer


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

Tin... you fish from shore or a boat?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

shore T


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

fished SaltFork again last night ended going by myself brought home a pair of 20's " and a 24" i did change things up a bit and fished a husky rap "not the plastic" but the original wood Husky Rapala that Doug Stange wrote about and used some 25 plus years ago i bought a dozen of them off ebay a few years ago still in the box and came across them digging around looking for something else


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice Tink. Looks like your off to a good start to.your fall fishing.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job Tinknocker1, thanks for the report.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Better hit the lake before the end of October because once they drop the water level the fish bite will drop off dramatically.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BABS we never had any problem catching saugeyes and back in the day walleyes on any of the flood control lakes after draw down it only gets better really with the colder water temps .. i don't fish for crappies much during that time but the saugeyes ,bass and muskies are active .. pretty simple fishing hand full of lures rod and reel, chest waders ,good light and a freezer to put the fish in


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Tinknocker1 said:


> BABs that's a nice bunch of fall slabs buddie ! keep after them hope you get into some of the bonus perch Saltfork has to offer


It is funny you mention Perch. I have been fishing the lake with my father since they made it back in the late 60's and early 70's. Over the years each year we catch a few Perch here and there. Last time out my father caught 3 Perch that were 10-12". We always throw them back hopping that the population will grow but our efforts seem to be futile.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i catch them through the ice but pick a few up some in the spring on a flyrod mostly small ones like around the 8 " mark and a few around 10" a lot of like 5" through the ice 
i caught a 13" one about 45 years ago though when i was young .. i got a 25" saugeye last night at the fork couple dinks also ...


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinknocker1 you mostly fishing after sundown? Seems like now with a full moon that might help the night fishing and a new moon might hurt the night fishing...? What kind of Rap retrieve do you find most effective after dark...twitching or steady retrieve?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

after dark and i just toss and crank mostly unless they are just ticking the rap then i might pause sometimes ...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

fished the Fork last night ended up with 4 crappies 1 white bass 5 largemouths and 2 saugeyes 1 17" and a 25" all the fish came on the #9 rap except the 25" saugeye it was caught on the original husky rap.....no muskies and no wood nocks or woops to report


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

Tinknocker1 said:


> fished the Fork last night ended up with 4 crappies 1 white bass 5 largemouths and 2 saugeyes 1 17" and a 25" all the fish came on the #9 rap except the 25" saugeye it was caught on the original husky rap.....no muskies and no wood nocks or woops to report


Nice. I have the next two weeks off..will definitely hit it at night a few times


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

you won't have any problem catching fish these next 2 weeks .....


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> you won't have any problem catching fish these next 2 weeks .....


I've only fished Salt Fork a few times in my life but I may have start actually going. It's near by in that I live in Saint Clairsville so I have no reason not to go there. Don't know why but reading these post since joining this site has peeked my curiosity. Keep posting love to read how you do.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Den, I live in Wheeling. Love to meet ya sometime.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Hey Den, I live in Wheeling. Love to meet ya sometime.


Sure let's hook up one day! Think I'm gonna go to Piedmont tomorrow and if not maybe Barkcamp.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Tomorrow is up in the air right now. Did plan on going to Atwood, but a friend wants to paint my house during the nice weather...I'd rather be fishing...know what I mean?

I will probably end up going to Piedmont...hopefully!!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Tomorrow is up in the air right now. Did plan on going to Atwood, but a friend wants to paint my house during the nice weather...I'd rather be fishing...know what I mean?
> 
> I will probably end up going to Piedmont...hopefully!!


I did Piedmont today caught a few one nice one. Think I'll skip Tuesday. But may go to Barkcamp for a bit!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

fished the Fork last night ended up with 5 saugeyes all keepers kept 3 1 17 " a 23" and a 25" 2 largemouths 1 over 1 under all fish came on the old school Husky Rap.. my buddy on the flip side fished a FL 5 rap with a couple Storm suspend strips 1 small saugeye 2 white bass and 14 keeper slabs .... i think my buddy figured out a good fall night pattern on the slabs ....


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> fished the Fork last night ended up with 5 saugeyes all keepers kept 3 1 17 " a 23" and a 25" 2 largemouths 1 over 1 under all fish came on the old school Husky Rap.. my buddy on the flip side fished a FL 5 rap with a couple Storm suspend strips 1 small saugeye 2 white bass and 14 keeper slabs .... i think my buddy figured out a good fall night pattern on the slabs ....


Wow that's a great outing, congrats!


----------

